# Clenbuterol cycle



## busby (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm starting a clen cycle on Monday I was thinking if doing a two week on two week off cycle whilst tapering up on dosage to start..

Does this sound like the correct cycle, and how many times should I do this cycle?[


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds good mate, do it till goals are reached


----------



## busby (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you tried clenbuterol before buddy?


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

As above, looks good. How much are you planning to lose?


----------



## busby (Apr 3, 2013)

Just want loose the belly fat to gain more definition, I'd say if you pinch my guy it's about 1 inch thick and 1 inch deep.


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

You already on a good diet/training program and losing weight naturally? If not, clen really isn't going to do anything for you


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes I've done it before mate, don't forget you need to sort your diet as well, it doesn't work miracles, just helps..


----------



## busby (Apr 3, 2013)

Diet is spot on, I've always eaten fairly well but the last 6 months I've worked hard on my diet I'm just struggling to loose the last bit. I understand that there's no such thing as a miracle pill, ill be training hard and eating well.

Hopefully ill see some results.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah im starting clen on monday, i have gone from 102.5kg at the start of feb to 90.8kg today. have been using eca the past 2 weeks or so... expecting a good result from the 2 wks clen coming up. its good stuff iv used it before but i think this time il get better results as im already shedding fat quite well!

dont forget to get some taurine to take with it, and drink plenty of water or you may get some pains. imo this can be totally avoided with 500mg - 1000mg taurine a day along with plenty of water...

good luck!


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ran my recent cycle without taurine and didn't get any pains at all. I tend to find it depends what clen you've got, worst I've had for cramps was sopharma. Cramping like a bitch!

Would also say be very careful on your diet and training on your first few days at the end of the cycle, I tend to find my body re-bounds coming off the clen and retains water and almost feels as though my body is trying to replenish the fat stores that have been lost... good luck


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i had cramps the first time i was using the chinese yabang pharmacuticals stuff but found drinkin more water stopped them. i used the alpha pharma stuff after that and not only was it way better , i never had any cramps. but i would still say the taurine is a must.


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

I wasn't suggesting not running it, completely agree you should  I just didn't have any. My last was actually alpha pharma, by far and away the best i've used


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

definatly good stuff!


----------



## busby (Apr 3, 2013)

Ill be getting myself some taurine this wknd then!


----------



## busby (Apr 3, 2013)

Taurine tablets should be fine?


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would have thought so. From memory powder was cheaper and just used to drop it in with my protein but either is good


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i normally just get the 500mg ones in holland and barret for handiness. u can get em cheaper online tho. or powder


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

busby said:


> Taurine tablets should be fine?


whats the taurine for bud?


----------



## busby (Apr 3, 2013)

Try and reduce the cramps.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i think its because the clen can decrease the bodys natural taurine...


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Taurine helps prevents cramps, so do bananas  although when I tried clen I ramped taurine up to a high dose and still got calf pumps so stopped, may try clen again comming up to summer cut


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

busby said:


> Try and reduce the cramps.


The tablets take a while to kick in, I take them twice a day, every day so I've a steady supply of it.

If cramps start, the tablets won't do jack, you'll have to get an energy drink to sort them.


----------

